# Blue stuff in a blue bottle



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

My mother and I were just discussing thrush and she reminded me of something my grandmother used on each of her 12 children and 30 something grandkids when they got thrush - neither of us knows the name of it or if it's even made anymore. But it was in a flat blue bottle, and the contents were blue. She would take a qtip and swab the inside of the mouth with it - painting it blue. It always cleared up the thrush. Does anyone remember this stuff and what it was called - and if it's still available?

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Was it gentian violet? I think it's still available, but don't know where.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

yep, gentian violet solution aka blue-kote. clears up athlete's foot too, if you don't mind walking around with purple toes for a couple weeks.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

That's it! Sounds like Blue Kote is mainly used to vet animals, but the description I found for gentian violet sounds like exactly what we remember! 

Thanks much!

Penny


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

I use gentian violet for lots of things. You can get it at the dollar general stores sometimes, walmart has carried it in the past..don't know if they still do or not. Just about any decent herb market/store should have it too. It is usually pretty cheap. When my kids were little bitty we would paint their cuts and scrapes with it, it's wonderful for thrush. My sil used it on diaper rash and swears it was the best thing she ever used....personally I just couldn't do that cuz it looks too strange to me. It does stain purple and takes quite awhile to come out.


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

very good stuff gentian blue- be careful not to spill-don't ask.
Very good for wet umbilical cords- they dry right up.
motivated


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

When mama mentioned it to me, I had a very distinct memory of my cousins as babies with purple mouths. She informs me I had a purple mouth a time or two myself, but I either don't remember or have blocked it out  I'm not sure I'm ready for that right now at my age..... but if this doesn't clear up, who knows what I'll try!

Thanks everyone!

Penny


----------

